# KH and GH



## Pau (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to get my tank ready for CRS. I read that GH should be 4-6 and KH 1-2? 

When I tested my water with API GH+KH liquid test solution, it showed 140-220 ppm for both. That seems to be way off in the numbers, or is my results measured in a different unit than what is suggested (4-6 and 1-2)?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

They are in different units. You can convert them, but off hand I don't know what the conversion is. Just look for ppm (what you measured) to german degrees (what is usually used).
Weird subforum to post this in by the way, this would have been more appropriate in the Water Parameteres subforum, but doesn't matter cus you got the answer you wanted anyway hahaha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Divide ppm by 17.86 for dGH.
That's a big range of 7-12, 140-220ppm.


----------

